# Good clothes



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Well, I'm going to be taking some members of this site on a turkey hunt this spring and am just now getting back into it now that I have another place to hunt. All of my other clothes I've either grown out of or have faded to be a light tan. I was thinking for camo pattern along the lines of the Cabelas Seclusion 3-D or Cabelas Seclusion Konifer. It was the silent weave series I think. I'm pretty good on the calls, but if the time calls, I will do some spot and stalk. I've tried a few ambushes but theyve always been broken up by an obstacle that I didnt think about. I'm going to be buying camo pants, bibs, a long sleeve button up, insulated or uninsulated jacket, and a vest. Since I'm buying the pants, I may go with insulated bibs, as the insulation isnt too thick, because here in oklahoma here in april, it can be a little chilly, especially with that wind rippin down the back of your shirt. I'll give a link later on in the post with the whole clothing line.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...atalog/pod-link.jhtml_A&_DAV=MainCatcat470076

Also, what are some good suggestions for a vest under 50 bucks, want something that will look similar to the camo pattern Im buying (seclusion 3D)


----------

